

The New Streamlined Look that Facebook will be Moving Everyone Over to - kumarrahul
http://www.techcomunication.com/the-new-streamlined-look-that-facebook-will-be-moving-everyone-over-to/

======
Aqwis
I still haven't been moved over to Facebook's _previous_ "new look". Not that
I'm complaining, I just find it odd.

~~~
stuaxo
It seems like they are making the content part of it smaller and smaller,
eventually everyones page will consist of a single huge picture, after which
you can click through a couple of pages of ads to get to the timeline.

------
nicholassmith
So if you use Facebook you can safely avoid Facebook for ~3 days after it's
launched as every complains about it changing and then gets over it.

I don't think I've ever seen a service that gets as much grief for making
(usually positive) UX changes. It's easy to joke about, but even tiny things
get spotted and people seem pretty hostile to the change.

~~~
mschuster91
Because there's no try-out or restore available.

On a computer or a cellphone I mostly can stick with (or downgrade to) "old
versions" of the software if I do not like the UI - just as happened with MS
Vista and now with Win8, or the Office 2003-2007 UI remodeling.

On a website, the only hope users have is massive outcries and shitstorming,
even though its known that Facebook never listens to its users.

------
Dirlewanger
Oooh, is that some Google+ influence I see? Giant banner, 2 columns of various
activities of the business/person. My only experience with Google+ is
occasionally clicking on the pages Google generates for restaurants with no
website but with user reviews, so there may be more I'm missing.

------
akent
Here's the original from Facebook rather than this bizarre rewritten blogpost
about it: [https://www.facebook.com/business/news/A-Streamlined-Look-
fo...](https://www.facebook.com/business/news/A-Streamlined-Look-for-Pages)

